# Criminal Record Check having lived in China previously



## Rachae (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi there,
At the moment I am very confused so I would appreciate any help or advice 

So I have a school in Beijing that's asking for a Criminal Record Check, the main problem is I came back to the UK 2 months ago from Jinan, China, so I havn't lived in the UK long enough to actually get a CRC check again (I applied for one 1 year ago for my previous post). 

I lived in China for a year and had 2 residency permits issued during my stay, I thought that if I were convicted of any crime within China my permit would have been revoked? So I was wondering whether this as evidence would suffice when the school applied for the Z Visa?

Anyone experienced anything like this before?


----------

